# Mariusz86's collection



## Mariusz86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I come from Polish, I would like to show my spiders.

Africa

Ceratogyrus darlingii female








Ceratogyrus sanderi 








Eucratoscelus constrictus female








Eucratoscelus pachypus female








Heteroscondra maculata female








Hysterocrates gigas  








Pterinochilus chordatus 








Pterinochilus lugardi female








Pterinochilus murinus classic 








Pterinochilus murinus usambara female








Stromatopelma calceatum 









Asia


Chilobrachys fimbriatus female








Chilobrachys huahini








Cyriopagopus schioedtei male








Lampropelma nigerrimum








Monocentropus balfouri








Ornithoctonus aureotibilis female








Poecilotheria metallica








Poecilotheria miranda 








Poecilotheria ornata 








Poecilotheria pederseni 








Poecilotheria regalis 








Poecilotheria regalis female








Poecilotheria rufilata female








Poecilotheria striata








Selenocosmia javanensis









and America 


Acanthoscurria geniculata female








Aphonopelma bicooratum male








Aphonopelma sp. Paysoni








Avicularia versicolor female








Avicularia versicolor 








Brachypelma albiceps female








Brachypelma albopilosum female








Brachypelma auratum female








Brachypelma boehmei female








Brachypelma emilia female








Brachypelma klaasi female








Brachypelma smithi female








Brachypelma vagans female








Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens female








Cyclosternum fasciatum female








Ephebopus cyanognathus female








Ephebopus murinus female








Grammostola pulchripes female








Grammostola rosea "red" female








Holothele incei








Iridopelma sp. Recife








Lasiodora parahybana








Megaphobena mesomelas








Nhandu chromatus female








Nhandu coloratovillosus female








Pamphobeteus sp. Machala








Phormictopus auratus








Phormictopus cancerides violet male








Psalmopoeus cambridgei female








Psalmopoeus irminia female








Pslamopoeus pulcher








Tapinauchenius gigas female








Tapinauchenius violaceus female








Theraphosa stirmi








Xenesthis immanis








Xenesthis intermedia female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariusz86 (Dec 15, 2011)

New spiecies in colletion:

Trixopelma pruriens female














Young P. cambri 




















and new pic of Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - I must find male ..


----------



## Mako16 (Dec 15, 2011)

niceee! good lookin t's!


----------



## Ludedor24 (Dec 16, 2011)

Some really great T's


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful Ts and pics! Thanks for sharing .


----------



## BimBim (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice T's very jealous lol, i can see you feel them well, nearly all had a full looking abdomen


----------



## Mariusz86 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you all 

A small update ...

Pterinochilus chordatus 








Two young males..

Poecilotheria rufilata








and hybrid smithi x boehmei 








Adult male Grammostola rosea red


----------



## Mariusz86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Update


----------



## DTM (Feb 2, 2012)

Elegancko! fajnie że i tutaj się pokazałeś


----------

